# MRI fetus - I have a radiologist



## damyers (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a radiologist that is reading "MRI fetus".  Any ideas on a procedure code and RVU's?

Would love to have some input.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 25, 2012)

damyers said:


> I have a radiologist that is reading "MRI fetus".  Any ideas on a procedure code and RVU's?
> 
> Would love to have some input.



Fall 2006 Clinical Examples in Radiology (co-published by AMA and ACR) said to code MRI of the fetal brain with 72195-72196 depending on contrast usage - "Coders should be aware that even though this is a study to examine the fetal brain, the actual MRI sequences are taken of the mother's pelvic region, which contains the fetal brain.  MRI of the pelvis is used to examine and diagnose the contents of the pelvis; in this case the contents of the pelvis are a fetus." 

Donna J Richmond


----------

